
Pushing data directly to RDBMS with Diggernaut - diggernaut
https://blog.diggernaut.com/i-want-to-have-my-data-flow-directly-from-digger-to-rdbms/
======
assafmo
_Shameless plug_

My chrome extension [https://github.com/assafmo/chrome-page-to-
json](https://github.com/assafmo/chrome-page-to-json) seems to extract your
sandbox page beautifully!
([https://www.diggernaut.com/sandbox/](https://www.diggernaut.com/sandbox/))

BTW very nice platform. Good luck!

~~~
Dolphi
Great work, but unfortunately your extension does not solve many problems.
Well, we offer a comprehensive approach to solving the problems of the
majority of web - scraping.

